# Wooden burr puzzles



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I know my posting of projects here has been rather quiescent the past couple of months. I have been busy in the shop - making Christmas gifts, birthday gifts and YouTube videos (if you can call them that), on top of that, I've been spending many, many hours selling stuff from our now-closed electronics shop on eBay.

Three different "styles" of burr. All three of these actually work the exact same way. They're only cosmetically different. These each have 6 separate pieces that fit together.

















The large one is made from 4x4 cut from the tops of the corner posts of the gazebo I'm building in our back yard. It's actually too loose. Rather than discard it, I have this one screwed together and it will possibly reside in the gazebo when it finally get it done.









Here, you can see some of the other variations I've been making. You can also see my "double burr" (double star) variation (The double burr is my own version that I came up with many years ago). The double burr/star consists of 10 separate pieces. The puzzles shown only represent a portion of the quantity I've been churning out. Some will be given away as gifts and some will be for sale. Some, of course, will adore my home as ornamental (and puzzle) objects.









Here's two of the starburst puzzles I've made so far.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

This starburst is made from poplar and mahogany. The starburst puzzles are comprised of 24 separate pieces.

























Here's a starburst dismantled into its separate components. This one is all poplar.









Thanks for looking in.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes they are amazing, they look like they were machined not cut manually...I used to play with the plastic ball ones when I was 10 that was before the internet


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, guys.



aaronhl said:


> Yes they are amazing, they look like they were machined not cut manually...I used to play with the plastic ball ones when I was 10 that was before the internet


I cut them on the band saw, using a sled I made. This ensures that I cut the perfect angle every time. On these things, angle and spacing are critical.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

As soon as I get a chance I'll be uploading pictures of a 10-piece, trick-carved, hanging puzzle (based on my double burr) that I carved when I was 19 years old. I think you guys will like it. It's pretty ornate and very, very unique. I've never seen anything like it: before nor since. Not even close :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool for sure. Nicely done Steve, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Cool puzzle, Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Rather pointy aren't they? :laughing:

Really neat puzzles bud. They should make a bunch of folks very happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> Rather pointy aren't they? :laughing:


You should hold one before sanding. THAT'S pointy! Actually though, after sanding they're pretty soft and comfortable to hold. But before, they're quite pointy and sharp.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

The hell is "quiescent"??? Don't you try to get me to LEARN something while I'm here looking at woodworkin'!!! 

Really cool as always bro.


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

WOW! Very, very cool. How would one go about getting one when they're on sale?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Steve, where are you selling these? How do I get some? My wife and I both love these kinds of puzzles and really want the younger kids to be able to enjoy them as well. PM me if you prefer that to open comms.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> The hell is "quiescent"??? Don't you try to get me to LEARN something while I'm here looking at woodworkin'!!!
> 
> Really cool as always bro.


Tough, you're going to learn: Even if it kills you!

Quiescence is a state of dormancy or inactivity: A "Standby" state, like a TV that's plugged in but powered off.



DeanK said:


> WOW! Very, very cool. How would one go about getting one when they're on sale?





frankp said:


> Steve, where are you selling these? How do I get some? My wife and I both love these kinds of puzzles and really want the younger kids to be able to enjoy them as well. PM me if you prefer that to open comms.


I'll be trying to sell some of these at our 22nd annual woodcarving (and now woodworking) show next month. Right now that's my only planned outlet for the time being. I'd be more than happy to sell to you guys. I haven't decided on my pricing yet but I'll keep it as reasonable as I can. On the regular single burrs (any of the three variations), however, I'm thinking somewhere in the $7-8 range.

Just send me a PM letting me know what you guys might be interested in and I'll give you a price as soon as I figure it out. Of course, you're welcome to watch my YouTube video on making the burr and make your own. In the next week or two I'll have videos for making the double burr and the starburst posted as well.

Making the 6-piece single burr https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPqE38pGgfg

There's actually two different ways this same burr can be made. The two different methods assemble in different ways and have different sets of pieces.

Here's my video on adding the cosmetic "upgrades" to that basic burr https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1cDojE8ioU

As always, please excuse the verbal disfluencies in the videos.

That said, I'd be glad to sell you guys as many of these as you might want.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Steve mate buddy dude,
Those puzzles are so way wicked kool, it's just wrong!

Rep.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Those are way too cool! Interesting. I can't figure out the time and effort went into this project! Way to go!


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Steve, you are incredible. Those puzzles are amazing works of art. Can't imagine how you do it. I need to watch the video. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments, guys.



gus1962 said:


> Those are way too cool! Interesting. I can't figure out the time and effort went into this project! Way to go!


Amazingly, you can make without too much effort once you understand the layout. Making a template makes it go even faster.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Those are totally cool puzzles. They look fun and challenging especially the starburst ones with different wood colors. They make unique and cool gifts to give to friends and family members. Amazing work you did!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

MagGeorge said:


> Those are totally cool puzzles. They look fun and challenging especially the starburst ones with different wood colors. They make unique and cool gifts to give to friends and family members. Amazing work you did!


Thank you!

Wait till you see the one I designed last night. It's a 16-piece QUAD burr! I'll post pictures of it as soon as I get a chance. My original prototype worked great but had two "keys". So I redesigned a few pieces and made it an elegant single key puzzle, which was precisely my objective. Amazingly, from concept to working model, it only took me a couple hours. And I didn't used CAD or any other aide to design it. I can't wait to show you guys. I'm pretty proud of the design.

I'm now pondering an 8 burr puzzle that - if I can figure out all the logistic, will be a mind-blowing puzzle of incredible awesomeness! I'm pretty confident I'll be able to create it. :thumbsup: I don't know what the parts count would be yet but it should be quite the sight to behold and quite the brain melter to solve.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

My dad saw visiting from out of state this past week. During that time we talked a lot about these puzzles and he challenged me to push the designs further. So, not one to run from a challenge, We went into my shop and I designed another 5 puzzles! One is still in the conceptual stage. I know it's possible to build; I just haven't gotten to it yet. It will be called "Supernova".

But during dad's visit I did design and build the other 4. I have the first three ready to show.

This one is my "Quad Burr":

























The Quad Burr consists of 16 pieces. On a difficulty scale of 1-10, where 1 is the single burr and 10 is extremely difficult, I'd place this one at about 4. It's only marginally more difficult than my double burr, which I'd place at a 3. The single burrs - on this scale - would be the 1.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*My most challange puzzle yet.*

And here is my most difficult puzzle design yet. This one - like the Double Star and Quad Burr - is my own original design. This one consists of 24 pieces and looks the exact same from all 6 sides.

But this one is a very difficult puzzle. On my arbitrary difficulty scale I posed in the last post, I'd rate this one 8-9. I named this puzzle "Quandary" because, well, if you take this apart and don't care extreme care to pay attention to how it's assembled it is going to be extremely difficult to put back together. You just might find yourself in one hell of a quandary!

This puzzle is difficult enough, that is, that I have yet to take it back apart to cut the ends, sand it and make a parts list. The difficulty is high enough that I, the designer of it, will have to dedicate some serious brain power and attention to it before I dare disassemble it to "finish" it. But, trust me, this is a fully functional, working puzzle :thumbsup:

Despite its difficulty, I must say that this puzzle has a very elegant assembly sequence. But the starting sub-assemblies are particularly tricky.

I will be adding this to my puzzle production lineup as soon as I get the guts to take it apart then figure out exactly how to go about the first assembly steps in the most efficient manner. After all, each puzzle I sell with come with a link to an instructional assembly video. But I have to learn my own puzzle first!

This one, like all of my original design puzzles was created "as-I-go", without the aide of any drafting or design programs. It all comes out of my head.

Behold, Quandary:

















It will look a lot nicer when I add the finishing touches. I'll post pictures of the finished puzzle.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Another original puzzle design.*

This one is the "Hyper Star", another of my own original puzzle designs. The Hyper Star consists of 30 pieces and is a relatively low difficulty puzzle for its piece count. But not all puzzles have to be extra challenging. Sometimes it's more about the assembled form the the degree of difficulty. This one ranks somewhere around 3 in difficulty level.

These pictures don't really do this puzzle justice. In person, or in motion, it's a beautiful puzzle with pleasant 3D symmetry. It is essentially 7 burrs in one.

Behold, Hyper Star:

























When I get presentable prototypes completed, I'll show you guys my newest two original designs: "Crucisticks" (58 pieces, if I recall correctly) and "Supernova" (piece count undetermined).


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Kool, I will be waiting, and watching, but won't be-a-makin, I already have too much going on. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Behold, Hyper Star:


Hyper Star, Hyper Kool!
Steve mate you leave me trying to find something that can express what's beyond Totally Way!
But we both know Totally Way is an absolute, after that your in the realms of the Gods!
So I'll have to settle for these Burrs are Biblically Totally Way!

I can see what you mean in the photos don't do them justice.
I can only imagine how Kool they would look in motion.

I know I can come up with some pretty Neff idea's.
But what about mounting one in a wooden Gyroscope!
Like I say Neff but it would look Kool!

Cheers mate
Rep.


----------



## mtairymd (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome work!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Simply amazing:thumbsup:

If it were me, I wouldn't dare take it apart without first using a sharpie and labeling the end of every single piece, then taking pictures of each side. 

You could always do that anyway and use it as your master and spend the time to write out the solution. Then when people start contacting you a month after purchase - desperate to get it back together - you can sell them the solution for about half of the original purchase price $$ :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I just subscribed on youtube. These are so interesting:thumbsup:. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Steve, you are out of this world! How do you come up with these far out ideas? And how can you then create a three dimensional representation? You must be truly gifted to have that spatial vision and the dexterity to create physical parts that unite so well. I can't imagine what you will come up with next. Ralph


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey, so I looked on your YouTube channel (and subscribed), and I couldn't find a video on the Starburst one. Have you videoed that one, or done a step-by-step?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you guys. All of you :smile: Sorry I've been so scarce around here lately. I've been a busy bee in the shop though. But I've also had so much 'real life' stuff going on that I've been really having to ration my time on the forum. The YouTube thing has been especially demanding of my time (though I haven't gotten a video out in a couple of weeks now).



trc65 said:


> Simply amazing:thumbsup:
> 
> If it were me, I wouldn't dare take it apart without first using a sharpie and labeling the end of every single piece, then taking pictures of each side.
> 
> You could always do that anyway and use it as your master and spend the time to write out the solution. Then when people start contacting you a month after purchase - desperate to get it back together - you can sell them the solution for about half of the original purchase price $$ :laughing: :laughing:


My main concern is getting the beginning steps (the two main sub-assemblies) right. I took photos of them in their "raw", unassembled state but, still. The puzzle is very daunting, especially if you don't remember how to set up your starting pieces.

I think I can manage with the photos. But I'm still waiting until I can completely focus on it for a few hours to even attempt disassembly. Though, it's easy to take apart. getting it back together, however... :no:

I'm really interested in seeing the parts lineup though. I honestly don't know what all the pieces look like and how many of each type their are!



Art Rafael said:


> Steve, you are out of this world! How do you come up with these far out ideas? And how can you then create a three dimensional representation? You must be truly gifted to have that spatial vision and the dexterity to create physical parts that unite so well. I can't imagine what you will come up with next. Ralph


Believe it or not, I make it up as I go. I first begin with "blanks" having notches at every intersection. From there, I determine which locations should NOT have notches and remake those pieces. I also determine where any extra, side, notches should be and remake those pieces (or add notches as I see fit).

From there, I take in the overall assemble procedure and rework, if needed, to optimize the puzzle. During optimization, I'm seeking to make the puzzle more elegant in the sense of having as few "keys" as possible (1 single key) and in the sense of the puzzle having an elegant solution procedure. 

With Quandary, however, I've settled on having 2 keys instead of one. I know I can optimize the puzzle down to only one key but, I love the elegant assembly procedure so much that I'd hate to ruin the "symmetry" of it. Also, since Quandary is so complicated, I thought that preserving the assembly symmetry would give the user a more sane experience. But that doesn't mean I won't decide to optimize it further in the future to create a Quandary Version 2. But doing so will almost certainly bring the challenge of the puzzle from very difficult to extremely difficult (not that I'm opposed to that).

Also, Art, my puzzles are all "solid", in the sense of having no voids. Every notch is filled with the solid parts of other pieces. Quandary, however, has a hollow center into which I will be placing a wooden ball that will rattle around when the puzzle is handled. My dad and I thought it would add even more mystique to it. But there are no voids where pieces come together.



Mort said:


> Hey, so I looked on your YouTube channel (and subscribed), and I couldn't find a video on the Starburst one. Have you videoed that one, or done a step-by-step?


Thanks for asking; that video is still in the works. I hope to have it done, edited and uploaded by the middle of next week. Alongside of it I will have a separate video for assembling the two-toned version and one for assembling the tri-color version. Though one could derive those solutions from the assembly tutorial on the single color version (which is what the main video will focus on).

I'll put a link here in this thread when I get them uploaded. If you've watched the videos on making the 6-piece burr, the one about adding character to the 6-piece burr and the one about making my Double Burr puzzle you'll be prepared to make the Starburst. The Starburst video will gloss over a lot of the layout and cutting procedure because I've already covered that stuff well enough. I will mainly cover things of particular relevance to the Starburst and explain the different pieces and assembly procedure.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Steve, as I woodworking beginner, its overwhelming to make projects like this unless you can get a step-by-step. I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Mort said:


> Thanks Steve, as I woodworking beginner, its overwhelming to make projects like this unless you can get a step-by-step. I appreciate your hard work.


I completely understand, Mort. We've all been in your shoes. I feel fairly confident that I can make pretty much anything I try to. But there are still times when I don't even know where to start. So I still find huge value in seeing how other people approach various woodworking projects and challenges.

Then there's cases like these puzzles, where there seems to be no one to turn to for guidance. I figured these out by brute force effort and, eventually, I figured out a method that works well. I'm glad to be able to spare others the frustration and show them what I've found to work.

I truly appreciate the interest others show in my work. I've learned a lot from others and I'm doing my best to give back to the woodworking community, despite my speech issues and other challenges. By the way, I'm glad to see you here at this forum, Mort. The members here have so much to offer woodworkers of ALL experience levels. We have such a wonderful assemblage of craftsmen and craftswomen here.


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

I had a rough day at work yesterday, but came home to a package I wasn't expecting until Thursday and my mood quickly changed. I received my star burr and 2 toned starburst puzzles from Steve! 

I tore the box open and found my star burr in Walnut. I had watched Steve's video with the solution a couple weeks ago, but wanted to give it a try without viewing it again. Well I spent 20 minutes on it before I gave in. Turns out I had the right idea but was just being too gentle with the pieces. 

I took out the starburst and immediately decided to wait for Steve's solution video. It sat there taunting me as I practiced with the star burr. (I couldn't put it down!) Well, I checked tonight and was delighted to find it posted! I went right to work on it and got it right on the first try! 

Steve, the videos are great! Thanks so much. I love the puzzles and can't wait to show them to a couple buddies coming over tomorrow night!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you, Dean. I appreciate all of your support. I'm glad they arrived safely and that you like them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

For anyone interested in making their own starburst puzzle - or just curious as to how I make them - here are links to the videos I posted to YouTube.

Here's a link to the main build video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03DNneoN09s

Here's the video showing how to assemble the basic single color Starburst:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzZrkigTTXI

And, finally, here's the video specifically focused on solving the 2 and 3 colored ones:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ngh4iuNKsU


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

We also received our puzzles on Tuesday. No pics yet, but everyone loves them. We got the burr in walnut as well and a tri-color starburst. Unlike Dean we immediately took them apart and played with them. I know my pics won't do them justice but I'll put some up anyway. These things feel great in your hands and are fun to play with. 

I will say our burr is now loose enough, after a couple iterations of disassembly and reassembly (and my 4 year old son using it as a grenade) that if you squeeze it too hard it comes apart. Is that normal Steve?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

frankp said:


> We also received our puzzles on Tuesday. No pics yet, but everyone loves them. We got the burr in walnut as well and a tri-color starburst. Unlike Dean we immediately took them apart and played with them. I know my pics won't do them justice but I'll put some up anyway. These things feel great in your hands and are fun to play with.
> 
> I will say our burr is now loose enough, after a couple iterations of disassembly and reassembly (and my 4 year old son using it as a grenade) that if you squeeze it too hard it comes apart. Is that normal Steve?


As long as you really pay attention to how the starburst comes apart you can get it back together without too much trouble. As for the walnut burr, how are you assembling it? Are you forming two mirror imaged halves then sliding the halves together? That's the best/correct way. I've seen people assemble five of the pieces then try to wiggle the sixth into place. That sometimes can be 'forced' to work but it's not the most efficient way of going about it.

Concerning the fit of the single burr, there is a fine line on those between too loose and too tight. I tend to err slightly on the looser side because if they're a little too tight they can get to where they're VERY difficult to get back apart. Usually though, if they're a bit loose, squeezing them only holds them together better. Unless you mean squeezing diagonally. Hmm, not sure about that one.

I make the starbursts a little tighter, as they aren't subject to the same threat of getting stuck as the 6-piece burrs are. That said, if yours is too loose for your liking I will gladly make and send you one that's a bit more snug. It's possible that I sanded yours a tad too much, making the pieces a hair smaller than optimal. Since precision is key, there's a very narrow sweet spot to aim for.

I may have been overly cautious on the fit because of the fact that the air has been cool and dry around here. I sometimes worry that they might swell in more humid weather. Obviously, I do the test fitting before finishing. But I think the oil may affect the fit too (or at least how well the pieces slide together).

But enough excuses: Let me make you another 6-pc burr that's a tad bit more snug. I know you didn't ask for another but I want to make sure you're 100% satisfied with your purchase. If the fit isn't close to excellent it reflects poorly on my work. I have a woodcarving show tomorrow and Saturday, but I'll have you squared up by Monday and ship by Tuesday (heck, I may even get it done today). No problem, Frank :thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Steve, before you do that let me try your method for reassembly and see if that tightens things up.


----------



## Schmee (Oct 24, 2013)

For learning how to disassemble/reassemble Quandary and the other more difficult puzzles, couldn't you record yourself disassembling it, then watch the video in reverse? Or would that not work?

Also, like a magician never reveals his tricks, I think you shouldn't give out the solutions so readily. Part of the joy of a puzzle is the satisfaction of figuring it out without help. No hand-outs, shortcuts, or walk-throughs. Just your mind solving a puzzle. But that's just me. Besides, if I tried to do these, I'll probably be begging your for the answer.

Amazing work, though. I absolutely love these. Keep it up!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

I also wanna know what your lead time is or next time your going to make a batch could you post a thread? Because they are so cool and I know at least 2 little boys who would love one!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's my first attempt. It doesn't fit as tight as it did before I sanded it, but not bad for a rank amateur. 

Thanks for the help and videos.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Mort said:


> Here's my first attempt. It doesn't fit as tight as it did before I sanded it, but not bad for a rank amateur.
> 
> Thanks for the help and videos.


It looks cool, Mort. Great job! Your first attempt looks to fit much better than mine did. It took me at least 6 test runs before I finally figured out the trick to getting it to work right.

The trick to making them tight is to have them pretty much sized and sanded before cutting the notches. Then you're mainly just sanding the newly exposed ends, corners and the removing the fuzzies from where the notches were cut. Sanding the 4 main faces has to be done especially lightly. But, even then, there is a fine line between sanding enough and too much.

Just don't risk your parts being too tight or they can get stuck and you'll have a very hard time pulling them apart. You want snug but not tight.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Schmee said:


> For learning how to disassemble/reassemble Quandary and the other more difficult puzzles, couldn't you record yourself disassembling it, then watch the video in reverse? Or would that not work?


The only part that really concerns me is the starting setup. Beyond that I wouldn't have much trouble. I know I could figure out the entire puzzle anyway (since I know the assembly principle and sequence). Bit I'd like to be able to do it without a lot of trial and error attempts at the correct initial moves. That said, sure i could record disassembly. I probably will when I finally decide I want to invest the time and effort to do so. Hopefully I muster the motivation soon. I REALLY want to see what the collection of parts looks like.



Schmee said:


> Also, like a magician never reveals his tricks, I think you shouldn't give out the solutions so readily. Part of the joy of a puzzle is the satisfaction of figuring it out without help. No hand-outs, shortcuts, or walk-throughs. Just your mind solving a puzzle. But that's just me. Besides, if I tried to do these, I'll probably be begging your for the answer.


Yeah, I agree to a degree. However, one is able to simply NOT watch the explanation parts/videos of they want to tackle the challenges themselves.

The other side of that coin, however, is that I'd be a real jerk to make a video about how to make something and then don't reveal how to actually use the thing I wish for them to make. I need to make the information available.

Furthermore, I only exposed ONE of own, original puzzles (the Double Burr). So I've shared information on HOW to make a couple of long-existing puzzles (to which solutions can already be found on YouTube but not - at least not in my findings - the methods on how to create the puzzles). After offering the construction methods if was only fair to include the solutions. And the double burr video offers up a new puzzle that the world hasn't already seen AND the solution.

My hopes aren't only to share the knowledge but also to generate interest in buying my original puzzles as well. I'm off on a tangent now. But yeah, viewers can skip the assembly procedures if they want the challenge of assembly.

One other point to mentioning is that without the solutions, it may be difficult to know if the puzzle won't assemble because one is "doing it wrong" or because they simply have mis-cut or under-sanded theirs.



Schmee said:


> Amazing work, though. I absolutely love these. Keep it up!


I honestly DO appreciate your input and interest. Thank you very much.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff Shafer said:


> I also wanna know what your lead time is or next time your going to make a batch could you post a thread? Because they are so cool and I know at least 2 little boys who would love one!


Thanks for asking, Jeff :thumbsup: I do appreciate all the interest people show in these. They mustered quite a lot of interest at the Ridge Woodcarvers show this past weekend as well. I even sold a couple puzzles to others in my local woodworking club. But enough self horn-tooting 

My lead time depends on which puzzles you're asking about as well as what other projects I've got going on in the shop at the time. Right now, I could probably have a few more Starbursts done within about two weeks (potentially that long because I've got to start on and finish my annual 2x4 contest entry pretty soon here; I'm about to run out of time. The 6-piece burrs: a few days.

The past few weeks I've been doing the 6-pc. burrs in small batches each week. And the Starbursts as ordered. Double burrs, for now, are also being made as ordered. But I hope to make some small batches in the upcoming weeks. PM me if you're interested. I promise you won't be disappointed with your order.

Plus, you have a chance to be one of the first people in the world to own the Double Burr puzzle... Just saying.


----------

